# Kung Fu Glory : A real-time, multiplayer, cross-platform, fighting game



## thoughtshastra (Oct 29, 2015)

Fight with your friend or a random opponent in Multiplayer mode or complete six challenging levels in Single Player mode.

*Get it from Play Store:*
*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.thoughtshastra.kungfufightinggame

*thoughtshastra.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/Final_Icon_Google.png

*Game Features:*

Single and Multiplayer game modes
Choose and customise your fighter
Create your own combo moves
Complete 6 challenging levels


*Game Trailer:*


*Be part of the kung fu community on Facebook:*
*www.facebook.com/kungfuglory/


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 29, 2015)

Hi, may I ask how many members do you have in your dev team and the total budget you spent on making this ?


----------



## thoughtshastra (Oct 29, 2015)

I was the sole person working on the project. It took me about 3.5 to 4 months to complete the game (including the art-work). I have utilised Unity3D game engine, Google Play Games Services plugin, Blender (for 3D asset creation), and GIMP (for 2D asset creation).


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 29, 2015)

As a solo developer, congratulations.. very good effort, for a single person team


----------



## Anorion (Oct 29, 2015)

the models are ok... but the animations are really good

is it cross-platform multiplayer? as in iOS can play with droid?


----------



## thoughtshastra (Oct 30, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> As a solo developer, congratulations.. very good effort, for a single person team



Thanks! Do drop in a rating in Play Store as well 

- - - Updated - - -



Anorion said:


> the models are ok... but the animations are really good
> 
> is it cross-platform multiplayer? as in iOS can play with droid?




Thanks for your feedback. The animations are MOCAP files imported and applied through Mecanim in Unity. 
The game is cross-platform. The iOS version will be released in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Anorion (Oct 30, 2015)

Ooh nice.. mocapped animations are awesome
I liked the exhaustive credits you gave in the site as well
how did you handle the networking or multiplayer aspect? 

hats off for doing all this on your own. Now it is all promotion.


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 30, 2015)

> how did you handle the networking or multiplayer aspect?



+1 same question


----------



## thoughtshastra (Oct 30, 2015)

I am assuming you guys are developers:

The multiplayer gameplay has been implemented using Real-Time Multiplayer APIs of Google Games Play Services. The hit detection in Single Player mode is done using colliders and rigid bodies. The hit detection in multiplayer mode is done using raycasting. So, in multiplayer mode, once a player initiates a fight move (punch / kick etc.) the raycasting logic kicks in to find out if the fight move would be successful. This helps send a single packet of data containing the following info: {"which move + whether move successful + if successful what increase in score + what decrease in health"}. On the receiving end the move just plays back.

- - - Updated - - -



Anorion said:


> Ooh nice.. mocapped animations are awesome
> I liked the exhaustive credits you gave in the site as well
> how did you handle the networking or multiplayer aspect?
> 
> hats off for doing all this on your own. Now it is all promotion.



BTW with no marketing budget promotion is turning out to be the hardest part


----------



## Anorion (Oct 30, 2015)

wow nice. Thank you so much for that reply. Didn't know of that API. It's for mobile only, but it really handles some of the important features lacking in Unity.


----------



## thoughtshastra (Oct 30, 2015)

Anorion said:


> wow nice. Thank you so much for that reply. Didn't know of that API. It's for mobile only, but it really handles some of the important features lacking in Unity.



Yes, the Google Play Games Services APIs are awesome. You can implement turn-based multiplayer, real-time multiplayer, achievements, leaderboards, and save game states. But since it supports only mobile platform porting the game to web or PC is not an option.


----------



## Shah (Oct 30, 2015)

[MENTION=290860]thoughtshastra[/MENTION] Congrats dude.

4 months on a single project? You are so focused. Whenever I start working on a project that requires more time, I lose interest in a few days.


----------



## thoughtshastra (Oct 30, 2015)

Shah said:


> [MENTION=290860]thoughtshastra[/MENTION] Congrats dude.
> 
> 4 months on a single project? You are so focused. Whenever I start working on a project that requires more time, I lose interest in a few days.



Thanks  I totally understand and agree. One trick is to keep shuffling between development (i.e. coding) and creation of art-work. These two require totally different skill-set and are kind of standalone projects in themselves.


----------



## Shah (Oct 30, 2015)

thoughtshastra said:


> Thanks  I totally understand and agree. *One trick is to keep shuffling between development* (i.e. coding) and creation of art-work. These two require totally different skill-set and are kind of standalone projects in themselves.



I should probably give it a try. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 1, 2015)

What a game needs to attract attention ? Slooty fighters. Come one, you can't deny it! Check the sloots in Street Fighter, MK for example! Will try it out the next chance i get. Good work!


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 2, 2015)

Slutty*
Yes, lol female sexualization is a standard part of today's gaming, its completely clickbaity especially in youtube videos


----------



## thoughtshastra (Nov 2, 2015)

Yeah, there are couple of Girl Fight games on Android and quite popular. I am sure the icons of these games play an important role in converting the visitors to actual downloaders of the game


----------



## thoughtshastra (Dec 1, 2015)

The Single Player PRO version of Kung Fu Glory is now available on App Store:

*itunes.apple.com/us/app/kung-fu-glory-fighting-game/id1055803810?ls=1&mt=8

Multiplayer version on iOS coming soon!


----------

